# Solved: Adobe Reader 8 Error



## mayjo77 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi guys!

I am new at this, so please bear with me. I am operating on Windows Vista on a new laptop. Adobe Reader 8.1 came installed on the computer. I went to the IRS website to complete a fillable form. It downloaded ok, but I received a message:

"Please fill out the following form. You cannot save data typed into this form. Please print your completed form if you would like a copy for your records."

I am using this for an online class so I have to be able to save it. 
Also, my friend has the same Adobe Reader 8, but is working off of the Windows XP operation system, and he is able to save it.

What's the difference? Can anyone tell me how to be able to save this file? I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You won't be able to save any changes to the form with Adobe Reader. They sell the complete suite for that and give away the reader to induce people to buy it.

Check and see if the form is available in another format, like doc.

Chances are that your friend has the Adobe Acrobat program that also allows editing. It is somewhat expensive.

You might try uninstalling Adobe Reader altogether and trying PDF-Xchange. I know that some limited editing is possible with it and you may be able to fill your form. Otherwise, you may want to look for a demo of a PDF editor.

Foxit PDF Reader
PDF Xchange Viewer
Dirk Paehl's PDF Viewer (Requires GhostScript 7.03 or higher)
CAD-KAS PDF Reader
eXPert PDF Viewer

(Can you give us a link to the form so we can see the problem and try it?)


----------



## mayjo77 (Mar 2, 2008)

The website is:

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1065.pdf

I checked my friends computer and he only has Adobe Reader. I dont understand why it would open for him and not me. Could there be a security feature on my computer?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

"open for him"

I thought saving was the problem. You can't open it, either?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I just tried the form with PDF-Xchange, filled in some of the boxes, and saved it. When I reopened it, the forms were still filled, so it worked.


----------



## mayjo77 (Mar 2, 2008)

I can open it fine. Just saving it with the information typed in is my problem. (I meant to say "Save". Sorry)


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Then download PDF-Xchange and try it. You can always uninstall later if you don't like it, but most people would rather get rid of that Adobe junk and use it anyway.

Are you downloading the PDF to your desktop?


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Go to the IRS web site and select your fillable form. It should open ONLINE with Adobe Reader.

Fill out the form ONLINE.

Save it by clicking on the Adobe Reader save icon (the little floppy disk) and save it to your desktop or my documents folder. 

You will then be able to open the document from the folder in which you saved it. You may print it, email it or do whatever you want with it. All the information you filled in ONLINE will be there.


----------



## mayjo77 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not downloading the pdf to my desktop.

I installed the PDF-Xchange, but did not uninstall Adobe first. The PDF-Xchange download quit after the end. Is this the reason? I need to uninstall Adobe first. Does that come down as a ZIP file?


----------



## mayjo77 (Mar 2, 2008)

I tried saving the document in my folder and went back into it. It gave me a message: "This document contained certain rights to enable special features in Adobe Reader. The document has been changed since it was created and these rights are no longer valid. Please contact the author for the original version of this document."

When I click OK, it did not save any of my changes. I just downloaded it so I know it has nothing to do with the validity of the document.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

mayjo77 said:


> I'm not downloading the pdf to my desktop.


This how you save the *filled in* pdf file.

I don't understand why you are not downloading to your computer. What are you trying to do with the filled in document? I just filled in and saved half a dozen forms that way.

Do you have the latest Adobe Reader installed? It is 8.1.2.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

You cannot download the form and then fill it out and save it...the data you filled in will not save.

You must fill it out immediately after you open it online, then save it. In other words, click on the form number and it will open with adobe reader. Fill it out. Save it to your computer.

The IRS forms have been created with Adobe Acrobat and have special rights to allow you to do that.

Again, you cannot download it and then fill it out. You must fill it out and then download (save) it.


----------



## mayjo77 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have the latest version. I'm sorry I'm struggling tonight. I usually do not have this kind of trouble. Could you tell me how you are doing that? Downloading to the computer, and saving it? This may sound so simple to you, but I've had a rough day.


----------



## mayjo77 (Mar 2, 2008)

It still didn't work. What am I doing wrong? I clicked on the link to the form. It opened in Adobe Reader 8. As soon as it is opened, it give me that message above. "This document contained certain rights...". I hit OK (my only option), then type into it, then saved it to my file. I open it again from my computer and the stuff I typed is not there and the same message comes up. I don't get it?!?


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Go here to the IRS website with your form 1065.

Fill in the form as soon as it opens. The print you fill in will probably be in blue.

After you have completed filling in all you want to on the document, click the little floppy disk icon on the pdf form. If you hover your mouse over the icon it will say, "Saves a copy of the file." It will open a "Save a copy..." window where you can specify where the copy will be saved on your computer. You may save it to the desktop or to any folder on your computer. It will probably open to automatically save to your "My Documents" folder. It will save to the window at the top of the window labeled "Save In:" At the bottom of the window, you will see "file name" and it will be f1065. It will save, to the location you chose, as f1065.pdf.

Once it is saved, you may open it from that location by double clicking on the file named f1065.pdf. From that point on you should be able to do anything you want with the file.

YOU MUST SAVE THE FILE USING THE PDF FILE ICON. YOU CANNOT SAVE USING FILE>SAVE AS.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Actually, I was slightly wrong on my previous posts. You CAN download the empty form, using the Adobe reader Save A Copy of this file method as described above and then fill out the form after you open it from your computer.

I believe you can also make changes to the form if you fill it out online and then download the saved form and filled data.


----------



## mayjo77 (Mar 2, 2008)

I know now how you are doing it. But, guess what? It's not working for me. I think it all has to do with the messages I've been getting. Do you think this goes beyond the "saving" issue. Maybe it is a setting on my computer that is not allowing me to save it. I just did the same file on my friends computer and his works fine, so I know what I'm doing. It's just not working on my computer.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Sorry for the delay. I was at a business location and their LAN went down leaving me without an internet connection.

"I'm about out of ideas but haven't given up yet.

Go to www.irs.gov. In the "Search" box at the top right of the page, type "Form 1065" (without the quotation marks.) Click search or hit the return key.

On the resultant search results page, right-click on 2007 Form 1065 and click on "Save link as..." You'll see the same "Save As" page as before. Note where the file will be saved and click "OK

Double click the file and see if you can fill the saved file. (Since the other file you downloaded didn't work, you should delete it prior to this procedure to avoid confusing the two.)

If this doesn't work, go to your friend's computer and download the blank pdf form. It should be fillable after the download. Copy it to a floppy or thumb/flash drive and transfer it to your computer. You should then be in business.

Please let me know if you are successful.


----------



## mayjo77 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ready for this? Ok, so I saved the form from my friend's computer onto a flash drive. His computer was fine with this fillable form. I could fill in the form and save it to the flash drive. I came to my computer, put in the flash drive, open the file. Same message! I can fill out the form, but I can't save it with the information filled in or print it. Any more solutions? Please. Does it make sense that this could be a setting in my adobe.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I can download, save, fill out, make changes and save changes.

This might not help: 

At the top of Adobie reader, click on Documents, Accessibility Setup Assistant. Mine has the third item, "Set all accessibility options", checked. It also says use recommended settings and skip setup.


----------



## mayjo77 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I was hoping that would help because it sounds like a setting in Adobe, but unfortunately it didn't work. Can you think of anything else?


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Go here to download Foxit Reader. Download the .exe file without the toolbar. I use it exclusively on my computer and don't even have Adobe Reader installed anymore. You may read more about it here if you wish. It is lots faster and I just checked it on a fillable pdf form and it works on my computer.

When you have done this, at least we'll know if it is the Adobe Reader or Vista.

When it is installed, open it by clicking on the foxit.exe file. You will get a notice that it is not the default viewer. Click "No" for now. When foxit is open, click file>open and navigate to your pdf file and click on it. It should open in the Foxit Reader. Then we'll hope for the best.


----------



## mayjo77 (Mar 2, 2008)

It worked in Foxit Reader! So, it has to be Adobe, right? I've worked in Foxit now for about 15 minutes, and I already like it better than Adobe!

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Glad it worked for you!!

As I said above, I have used Foxit Reader exclusively for about a year (or more) and uninstalled Adobe Reader some time ago. Adobe appears to be the problem. If you want to fix it, and haven't already done so, you could uninstall it and then download and install the new version 8.1.2 from Adobe from http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html. If you do that, be sure to uncheck the Photo Album Starter Edition before you download.

I'm not sure why you would download that bloated...but it might work fine if you do. That was the next thing I would try. (Note: I just noticed that Elvandil recommended Foxit Reader back on the 2nd of March. Maybe we could have saved you a lot of time and frustration...)

Please go to the Thread Tools at the top of this thread and mark your problem "Solved" unless you have additional questions.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Majo77, if you want Foxit Reader to be the default reader for pdf files, next time it opens and let's you know it is not the default reader, click "Yes." That will change all the pdf file icons in your computer to the Foxit icon instead of the Adobe one. After that, when you click on a pdf file it will automatically open in Foxit Reader.

By the way, welcome to the forums!


----------



## mayjo77 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you. So, I was too curious to let this go. I wanted to let you know that I installed the new version of Adobe 8.1.2. It fixed it. There must have been a glitch somewhere along the line. I would say this is now solved for me. Thanks for all your help!


----------

